# mice



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

when I was in Middle School and High School, I used to raise white mice at home, and sell them to my friends when I went to college I had to sell the business, but I wonder if somebody is doing this and what do you need in our days to do so... GB


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There are a LOT of snake owners who need mice.

Not something I'd want to get into, but if you live close to a major metropolitan area, I bed you'd find a market.


----------



## EriknTN (Jan 7, 2010)

I did something similar when I was a kid. I made my money selling to pet stores that sold snakes. Now I guess you could do the same thing. I just quit because it started to depress me.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Many moons ago when I was in High School (70's) I dated a girl whose parents raised white mice for reseach labs. A company supplied the breeding stock and brokered the offspring. They were making a lot of money.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Mice (and rats) can apparently be offered live or frozen. Talk to pet stores to determine their interest. Supply would have to be consistent. Possibility of local sales if you have a snake hobby club there.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

danielsumner said:


> Many moons ago when I was in High School (70's) I dated a girl whose parents raised white mice for reseach labs. A company supplied the breeding stock and brokered the offspring. They were making a lot of money.


That sounds very interesting, wonder how one could make such contacts today?


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

Green boy, where in PA are you?


----------

